# Extended archery



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

Hey everyone just wondering how the extended archery has been treating everyone. I'm planning on hitting it a lot harder now that my duck needs are satisfied for a minute. I walked toll canyon last weekend and saw a few does but no shots. Not looking for any hotspots but is there anywhere closer to the valley that I could get an opportunity on some city bucks/ does without dropping a deer on a pissed off treehuggers lawn? Has anyone seen any elk? I've hiked up parleys and lambs and didn't see any sign. My issue is my dad has the elk tag and is an amazing archery hunter but can't hike as much as he used to.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I would go back to where you saw the does. Bucks are rutting pretty good. I went up on Wednesday saw six bucks. Two of them were nice mature bucks and all of them were hanging with the does. Good luck!


----------



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

The does I saw were on/ real near the trail, they were very skittish and I couldn't imagine a successful stalk on deer like this, any tips?


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

This time of year you gotta hunt the does to get on a buck. The does are always the ones that spook. The bucks are pretty stupid right now and you can get away with more than you think. 
But them **** does.


----------

